# Home-built firewood processor



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey folks!! It's been a while since I was on the site - my day job has been more of night and day, and I have not had the time to participate as much as I want to... :cray:

Anyway, I'd like to share what my dad and his machinist/welder buddy have created, with some help from me (I helped design some of the clamps and troubleshoot some of the details)...

I hope it's not blasphemy to post a machine that makes (gasp!) firewood... but here it is anyway: Tree length to split firewood, home-designed, home-built, and slicker than cat-scat on a linoleum floor!

[attachment=4569] [attachment=4570]
[attachment=4571] [attachment=4572]
[attachment=4573] [attachment=4574]
[attachment=4575] [attachment=4576]


----------



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2012)

It's 100% hydraulic, including winch, clamps, chainsaw, and splitter - runs from a hydraulic tank and pump on the back of a 1948 Farmall. Built from angle-iron, a truck body, and pumps/fittings and etc from catalog.

There is a conveyor (still to be attached) made from an old mining operation's waste transport and screening system.

Total cost to make was under 10 grand (compare to sheet metal and gas-engine models on the market for 15-20 grand!!).

Dad says "I am too f$^%*$ing old to spend a week bending over a woodpile with a chainsaw, hustling the cut wood to the splitter, and hustling the split wood to the pile... I can make a damned machine better than the expensive crap on the market!" 

So he did!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool and resourceful!
tom


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2012)

Gotta love dads attitude! I'm kinda that way, hey I can build that. necessatie is the mother of all invention.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 22, 2012)

Very Nice! Been studying your pics but I can't figure out what the hand winch is for.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 22, 2012)

That's very cool! Stuff paying 20+ grand for a machine that is probably no where near as good! Plus you can't mod one you buy or repair it yourself cause of warranty BS! With this one you would know what to do to fix it and have it up and running again in no time!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 23, 2012)

The hand winch next to the hydraulic winch is to operate and control the angle on the conveyor system.

The conveyor system is going to be coupled to the unit near the front forward of the splitting wedge, where the two large holes are cut into the tangs welded to the trailer tongue.

So... conveyor sits on the front of the trailer, and can be raised or lowered via that hand winch.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 23, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Very Nice! Been studying your pics but I can't figure out what the hand winch is for.



It's to control the angle of the conveyor that is not yet attached... see my post below.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you guys seen this one?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 23, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Have you guys seen this one?


----------

